# Warning!!!!



## Kacey (Nov 13, 2006)

Attention:

Aliens are coming to abduct all the good looking and sexy people.

You will be safe

 I'm just posting to say Goodbye


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2006)

You'll like it up here Kacey, the view of Earth is great!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 13, 2006)

You'll be missed, but at least now maybe those of us who aren't so good looking but extremely sexy will have a chance :ultracool


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> You'll be missed, but at least now maybe those of us who aren't so good looking but extremely sexy will have a chance :ultracool


 
You look mighty fine to me, Morph!  Come on up, Kacey and I will save you a window seat.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Attention:
> 
> Aliens are coming to abduct all the good looking and sexy people.
> 
> ...


 

Can't yopu make room for a short fat but funny older gentlemen that loves to be arounf beautiful people like yourself.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 14, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> You look mighty fine to me, Morph! Come on up, Kacey and I will save you a window seat.


 
And to think I was making fun of your taste in men on another post, I apologize. You are obviously very intelligent and perceptive and.  


:boing1: :boing1: oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, I get to sit with Carol and Kasey:boing1: :boing1:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2006)

This seat's taken.:ultracool


----------



## bydand (Nov 14, 2006)

When y'all get to the home planet, send me a postcard, destination Earth.   

Either that, or y'all are in for a big suprize when you find out the aliens all look like Tammy-Fae Baker and Wilford Brimley.  I'm going for a ride. <said in a sing-song taunting lilt.>


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> You look mighty fine to me, Morph! Come on up, Kacey and I will save you a window seat.


 
Nooooo..Stay here with me....


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 14, 2006)

That isn't an itenerary you all are looking at...  It is a recipe book!  Guess who is going to be for dinner...  :rofl:   You all have fun!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> Nooooo..Stay here with me....


 
:uhoh: Gee Drac, I didn't know you felt that way, nothing personal, I'm sure you're a very nice guy, but you aren't really my type. Sorry


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Attention:
> 
> Aliens are coming to abduct all the good looking and sexy people.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the good news, I didn't want to go anyway.... they don't have trees there.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 14, 2006)

Can I have a chair too?  Just checking.


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> :uhoh: Gee Drac, I didn't know you felt that way, nothing personal, I'm sure you're a very nice guy, but you aren't really my type. Sorry


 
LOL..That was meant for Carol..That's what I get for typing to fast.. LOL


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 14, 2006)

You're all so funny!

I'll sit down here safely with Drac watching your take-off.  opcorn:


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> You're all so funny!
> 
> I'll sit down here safely with Drac watching your take-off. opcorn:


 
Good enough Ceicei..


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

Damn dbl posting ..This PC is haunted...


----------



## morph4me (Nov 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> LOL..That was meant for Carol..That's what I get for typing to fast.. LOL


 
Well, I'm relieved:ladysman:,  and maybe just a little disappointed. I mean here I was all flattered and now I find you weren't even talking to me. :rofl:


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Well, I'm relieved:ladysman:, and maybe just a little disappointed. I mean here I was all flattered and now I find you weren't even talking to me. :rofl:


 
LOL....


----------



## airdawg (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, the inside of the ship is quite amazing. Oh, you didn't get picked. If you do, don't demand to be let go...it's a pretty long drop. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> That isn't an itenerary you all are looking at...  It is a recipe book!  Guess who is going to be for dinner...  :rofl:   You all have fun!


Don't you know anything about fairs?  They preserve the good-looking ones for competition and cook up the rest! :lfao:


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Don't you know anything about fairs? They preserve the good-looking ones for competition and cook up the rest! :lfao:


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Don't you know anything about fairs?  They preserve the good-looking ones for competition and cook up the rest! :lfao:



County fairs?  LOL  Yes, all the winners go the slaughter house!   The losers go to the glue factory.


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 14, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> County fairs?  LOL  Yes, all the winners go the slaughter house!   The losers go to the glue factory.


Well at least I'll get eaten! :ubercool::boing2::2xbird:


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Well at least I'll get eaten! :ubercool::boing2::2xbird:



That may be so...   However, I will have neither, cause I ain't going!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Well at least I'll get eaten! :ubercool::boing2::2xbird:


 

Ok with that being said, I'll stay here with no love at all


----------



## Drac (Nov 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Well at least I'll get eaten! :ubercool::boing2::2xbird:


 
Well, errr..I mean...Never mind!!!!


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, No wonder I never get aducted by aliens?   UM?  They tell me I look good in ..........the dark,under the the car,over the hill,in the water,and in martial art's classes especially....they say I LOOK real good when I get HIT.

and the Aliens still no like take ME?   Ahhhhhhh....Born to stay on EARTH......on an Island in Hawaii, (maybe forever)...Aloha


----------



## morph4me (Nov 14, 2006)

Drac said:


> Well, errr..I mean...Never mind!!!!


 
ditto


----------

